# MonsterList Of Links (just gotta put here!)



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry, I just had to put this front and center.

HHH


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, that was the first one on my post also. A great rescource for Halloween.

_They mostly come out at night........Mostly "Newt in Aliens"
Check out my pic's Here in this forum_


----------



## nesix (Jun 27, 2004)

I went to the MosterList and noticed that it is no longer online. I tried to e-mail Mark but his address is inactive. If anyone hears any news about this sight, please update me. Thanks


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 2, 2004)

Mark bought a motorcycle, and rode it cross country from CA to Indiana for Ironstock (www.ironstock.com).
One of the Haunters whose house he was staying at told him about the problem, so he will fix it when he gets back. He expects to get back to CA on Saturday.


PerfessorEvil
www.perfessorevil.com
"All's Fair in Blood and Gore"
www.HauntProject.com
"Your Visual Source for Haunting How-To's"


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 2, 2004)

The MonsterList is back up now.

PerfessorEvil
www.perfessorevil.com
"All's Fair in Blood and Gore"
www.HauntProject.com
"Your Visual Source for Haunting How-To's"


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

What type(of bike)?

Michael Ball

The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.


----------

